
An introduction to Opera Unite - mqt
http://dev.opera.com/articles/view/an-introduction-to-opera-unite/
======
niyazpk
This is a huge developement IMHO. If executed correctly, this has the
potential to change how we look at the web. This is something that can be the
starting point of web 3.0.

I have an opinion that instead of some crappy and diffiult to use address like
unite://mymac.chrismills.operaunite.com/ they should register a TLD (I guess
it is possible. Isn't it?) like .OP or something and start using that. So my
address will be simply _niyaz.op_

I think, (as always) someone else will come along and do it better than Opera
does and opera will be forgotten again. Sad, but true.

Anyway I love the Opera for these innovations. They are the pioneers in many
cool things in the web. Kudos guys!

~~~
TomOfTTB
"I think, (as always) someone else will come along and do it better than Opera
does and opera will be forgotten again. Sad, but true."

You might be right but I think, for better or worse, this is the type of thing
Opera should be pursuing. Opera's only chance in the market is to spread
virally. To have an Opera user tell an IE/Firefox/Safari user about this cool
new feature that they could both use if that IE/Firefox/Safari user would just
switch to Opera.

So I applaud them for moving in the right direction.

That said, the problem I see is they are focusing more on the platform than
they are on the apps. Being a platform makes sense for web apps that have a
large potential audience and can therefore draw developers. But for a browser
with 2% of the market I think it makes more sense to roll out a comprehensive
suite of apps first and introduce the platform later (the apps they do have
are interesting but not enough to get me personally to switch).

I mean honestly, does anyone see a large number of developers making a special
effort to develop for Opera?

~~~
ovidiu
It doesn't have to be a large number of developers. They just need a killer
application. The File Sharing service seems to work just fine. And it's ok for
both Intranet (unlike existing sharing application on the web) and Internet
usage.

